# Cub Cadet XT3 Steering



## CubMasseyOwner (8 mo ago)

I recently purchased a 2016 Cub Cadet (MTD) XT3. Sometimes while turning you can feel/hear a clicking or jumping and then the steering wheel goes out of alignment. I can remove the steering wheel from the spline shaft and put it back on straight but the next time I use it it jumps again. I think the problem might be in the power steering unit itself but I am uncertain. Has anyone had any experience with this mower or these power steering units? TIA!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Attached is a U-tube video that appears to cover your problem. Good Luck.


----------



## CubMasseyOwner (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Welcome to the forum. Attached is a U-tube video that appears to cover your problem. Good Luck.


Thanks, I had watched this one already. I have replaced the gear on the bottom of the steering shaft. Didn’t help. My mower has the electronic power steering. I’m wondering if it is something to do with that? I have no idea how they work.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do you still feel/hear the clicking or jumping that causes the misalignment? If so, you need to replace the bushing at the bottom of the shaft. Also look at the quadrant on the steering assembly for worn teeth.


----------



## CubMasseyOwner (8 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Do you still feel/hear the clicking or jumping that causes the misalignment? If so, you need to replace the bushing at the bottom of the shaft. Also look at the quadrant on the steering assembly for worn teeth.


I’m going to try and make a slow motion video with my iPhone down on those steering gears while my wife turns the wheel. I can hear it but if the teeth are jumping it’s too fast for me to see.


----------

